# getting started after school



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

hey. i'm 18 and diagnosed with ibs although all my drs have admitted that they don't know what it is but it's looking less and less like ibs. I started uni in the summer but had to drop out after 2 months cus i got too ill to manage. i can't even manage a job at the mo so i'm just sat round at home (back with my parents again) and dunno what to do. i've been put on a waiting list to see a clinical psychologist to help me cope with stress but its a 14 month waiting list and i don't want to miss more than a year of uni, it's gonna be bad enough going back anyway. I guess i just really need some advice on what to do now and as you guys will be about thatt kinda stage yourself.......help!!


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

My doctors don't exactly know what i have either, they thought it was ulcerative colitis because i had that when i was younger and they just did a colonoscopy and there is no colitis, so they don't know what it is. I am pretty sure it is ibs, but i wish it was something else, something with a cure. I'm really sorry you had to drop out of college, it's really tough for me to, I feel so uncomfortable in class, and they put you in those huge lecture halls (right in the middle of the row) with absolutley no way to climb over everyone to go to the bathroom without falling in everyone's lap. I usually get such great grades, buy my IBs has been acting up and I felt really sick during my finals. There are rules about leaving the hall during examinations and sometimes I would have to just turn in a half finished test, because I was too embarrassed to talk about my conditionn or get a doctor's note. Just relax and try to get your disease under control, be very careful about what you eat so your stomach has time to heal before you start back at school. My friend had great success with the specific carbohydrate diet, I can't afford it because it's very expensive and difficult, but since you don't have to rely on dorm food anymore and are at home, you may have time to cook and try it. Good luck, email me if you want to just talk. lana285###yahoo.com


----------



## 19890 (Dec 29, 2005)

I also have been diagnosed with IBS recently. I am 21 and am trying to finish up my junior year in college. I have a hard time sitting comfortable in a 2 hour class session, and since I couldn't go to school comfortably anymore I started taking online classes. I did it for a year instead of going to the school building, I was comfortably at home and got awsome grades, unlike being in a classroom where my grades were dropping. During that time you could start trying to make diet changes and concentrate on your IBS more. Unfortunately, I have to go back to school this January bacause my college no longer offeres any more online classes to take since I am near completion with my degree. There are even schools that are completely online, just make sure that they are accretdited universities. Hope this helps you, and good luck!


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks for the replies!i have thought about doing an online degree,would mean changing unis, but i live in the middle of nowhere so i'm worried about the social implications. having said that it would be the same as now but then it would def be for longer. i dunno. one day at a time and see what it brings i guess! just want a normal life and don't really know how to get one. we've played with food before lots but it doesn't seem to make a huge difference. though...........i have been a bit funny since christmas, had been doing better, hmm that's worth a though........


----------

